# Pipe Dream: Dwight Howard



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

As the Magic are eliminated by the Hawks I think about an impossibility that would make my life as a Sixer fan.

Could you imagine a team with Holiday - Turner and Howard in the post?

Will it happen? No chance, but a guy can dream in this little time between now and Dwight Howard ending up in LA.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

At least you know where he'll end up. 

But really, that'd be fun watching him on the 76ers given that they're already a pretty good defensive team.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

A Holiday, Dwight combination? :gopray:


----------

